# [Solved] Keyboard and mouse stopped working! Due to xdm?

## stunirvana21

The USB keyboard and mouse suddenly stopped working after booting up today. I logged in remotely and discovered both devices were picked up by lsusb. I tried plugging in a PS/2 mouse and keyboard with no success. The keyboard works at the grub menu and I can even use it to scroll while openrc starts up. I think the issue is after xdm starts. If I stop the service remotely, I am able to use the keyboard again.

```

dmesg | egrep 'mouse|keyboard'

[    0.695021] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.716193] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

```

Any ideas?    :Idea: 

Update:

My Xorg log does not look good! Here is the complete log.

Here is a peak:

```

[   157.908] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   157.908] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   157.908] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   157.908]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[   157.908]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   157.908]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   157.908] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[   157.908] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   157.908] (II) Unloading evdev

[   157.908] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   157.908] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

```

Last edited by stunirvana21 on Fri Jun 24, 2011 4:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

You need to rebuild the xf86-* drivers. I forgot that, too and had the same issue.

----------

## stunirvana21

Thanks for the reply. How exactly do I do that? I assume I need to use the module-rebuild command. 

```

bingo ~ # module-rebuild populate

** Module already exists in moduledb.

** Setting x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.06; rebuild=1.

bingo ~ # module-rebuild list    

** Packages which I will emerge are:

   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.06

```

I don't see a module for xf86...

----------

## stunirvana21

I figured it out. Thanks so much for the assistance!

For others here is what I did:

```

module-rebuild add x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

module-rebuild populate

module-rebuild rebuild

```

----------

## zoidie

Forums to the rescue again! However, can anyone explain why I have had to do this?

----------

## ppurka

You shouldn't be adding xorg packages to module-rebuild. module-rebuild is for rebuilding packages that install modules into the kernel directory /lib/modules/<kernel>. 

You should instead install elogv or elogviewer and check portage logs. Warnings and further instructions are always present in those logs. In particular, a way to rebuild all xorg modules is given in that log. I already deleted my logs after reading them, so I don't remember what it was for portage-2.1*. If you use portage-2.2* then you can use the x11-module-rebuild set.

----------

## zoidie

Ah yes, had I checked the log I would have seen the following:

```
You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-1.10

because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.

You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

category using this command:

   emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

or using sets from portage-2.2:

   emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

Thanks for the reminder   :Very Happy: 

----------

## e3k

many thanks ppurka and zoidie for this. i just add this nfo what you have to do if you get in the no kbd and no mouse situation:

no need to add 'nox' at the boot line. just press 'alt SysRq r' and then 'ctrl alt F1' will work  :Smile: 

@ppurka what post did you mean? did i do something wrong?Last edited by e3k on Mon Jun 27, 2011 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppurka

 *e3k wrote:*   

>  *stunirvana21 wrote:*   I figured it out. Thanks so much for the assistance!
> 
> For others here is what I did:
> 
> ```
> ...

 I meant the post by stunirvana21

The correct method is in your portage logs and in the post given by zoidie *zoidie wrote:*   

> Ah yes, had I checked the log I would have seen the following:
> 
> ```
> You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-1.10
> 
> ...

 

----------

